# UberEats Printing and Engineering using "React Native"



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

UberEats now supports using printers to print receipts, described here and is prepared to sell you a compatible printer, the Star Micronics L200, T300, TSP100 / 143 and TSP650 / 654.
_____

A detailed description of how Uber engineering powers UberEats with "React Native" is at
https://eng.uber.com/ubereats-react-native/
*Powering UberEATS with React Native and Uber Engineering*
March 28, 2017 by Chris Lewis


----------

